# What is this? Jack plate?



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Looking at an aluminum Jon, and noticed something on the boat where the motor is attached (correct word would be transom I believe?). Wondering what it could be? Possible homemade jack plate? Is this something to worry about?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Riser to get the motor a little higher


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

EvanHammer said:


> Riser to get the motor a little higher


Exactly!


----------



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for that; just had to make sure. It looks homemade and wanted to make sure it wouldn’t hurt the boat at all.


----------

